# R.I.P. William B. Ruger Jr.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.ruger.com/news/2018-09-17.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Sir


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Another dedicated person with over 50 years of experience and leadership qualities that cannot be duplicated.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*R.I.P. Mr Ruger---------Thanks for the Mini 14 and My Ruger #1-------------God Bless your Family*

* svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lot of history in that family.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Make mine a Ruger... RIP


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

only ruger I own is my .223 m77 .

it is a fine gun that coyotes everywhere have nighmares about.

R.I.P. sir! and my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh wow, I worked for them for a couple years. Great company. The next coyote I take out with my SR556 will be for him.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be a most fitting tribute Mark. I look forward to reading the story.

I've been a Ruger fan for many years, The first handgun I bought was a Ruger GP100 I won't go into the number of Ruger long guns I've owned. I am in the market for another #1 in the right caliber though.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That would be a most fitting tribute Mark. I look forward to reading the story.
> I've been a Ruger fan for many years, The first handgun I bought was a Ruger GP100 I won't go into the number of Ruger long guns I've owned. I am in the market for another #1 in the right caliber though.


Can't wait to be writing the story, I really love having all my hunts recorded for future reference for myself and kids/grandkids.

Those #1's are nice rifles. It's what most employees decide on for their 20 year gun(Ruger gives 1 free gun to employees at their 20th year of employment).

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish they gave one for those who have bought 20.... Just a thought Ruger, if you are listening.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Ruger Blackhawk in 41 mag. that was made in 1976. Each gun that year said made in the 200th year of american liberty.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Barry. I've always wanted a 41mag. It's a very underrated cartridge in my opinion.


----------

